# New Outback For First Every Tt



## iams1369 (Mar 5, 2006)

DW and I are on our way to Lakeshore to pick up our Outback. This is the first TT that we have ever had and want to thank all you for the information posted in the forums that we used to help to decide what TT we wanted. We felt better informed with your input.







We intend on using our unit on the way back to Oklahoma.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 25RSS
Very nice model
Have a safe trip back with it









Don


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback. I think you will really like the 25RSS.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the pending new Outback!!

Lets us know how it went with Lakeshore when you get back.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action I had my maiden voyage right from the dealer's lot too and it was great. Enjoy it.

Scott


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats on the new TT and enjoy your trip home.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

iams1369,

Congrats on the new trailer. Enjoy your trip back home.

Whereabouts in OK are y'all from?









Not too far from enjoying some Texas rallies?









Mark


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Congrats on the new Outback. I just bought a 2006 Outback 25RSS in February and love it. I hope you enjoy yours. Note:you might want to check out my posting on the Molded Plastic LP/Battery cover.


----------



## iams1369 (Mar 5, 2006)

mswalt said:


> iams1369,
> 
> Congrats on the new trailer. Enjoy your trip back home.
> 
> ...


----------



## iams1369 (Mar 5, 2006)

mswalt said:


> iams1369,
> 
> Congrats on the new trailer. Enjoy your trip back home.
> 
> ...


Will be looking for rallies in Texas for sure.


----------



## iams1369 (Mar 5, 2006)

mswalt said:


> iams1369,
> 
> Congrats on the new trailer.Â Enjoy your trip back home.
> 
> ...


Will be looking for possible rallies in Texas.


----------

